# No HBO Go on my bolt?



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

HBO Go showed up on my TiVo Mini. However, my Bolt was disconnected from the Internet for most of the week (I was out of town and my wife wasn't up for troubleshooting the MoCA connection), and still doesn't have HBO Go. It's been on the network for 2 days now. I've connected to TiVo Service and done a reboot a few times, still not showing up.

Any suggestions? Thanks all.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ginginlala said:


> HBO Go showed up on my TiVo Mini. However, my Bolt was disconnected from the Internet for most of the week (I was out of town and my wife wasn't up for troubleshooting the MoCA connection), and still doesn't have HBO Go. It's been on the network for 2 days now. I've connected to TiVo Service and done a reboot a few times, still not showing up.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks all.


Remembering back to when Amazon was added, the fastest and easiest way is go to TiVo.com and start a chat with their CS person. They can check your account and provisioning and you should get it in 24 hours or less. My TiVo was disconnected when Amazon was rolled out, so I missed it.


----------



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

Rep says HBO Go is Cox only. Is that true?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ginginlala said:


> Rep says HBO Go is Cox only. Is that true?


No - There are some major MSOs (TWC & Comcast) missing but it is working for allot more than just Cox.


----------



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

Multiple agents at TiVo customer service insist it's Cox only and are actually telling me they're going to go deactivate it on my second box. 

Typically spectacular customer service.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ginginlala said:


> Multiple agents at TiVo customer service insist it's Cox only and are actually telling me they're going to go deactivate it on my second box.
> 
> Typically spectacular customer service.


There are hearing On Demand when you say HBO. Might be a language issue.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> There are hearing On Demand when you say HBO. Might be a language issue.


That would be wrong too. Comcast has on demand. Not just Cox.


----------



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> There are hearing On Demand when you say HBO. Might be a language issue.


Ha! Interesting thought. I'll try that route.


----------



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> That would be wrong too. Comcast has on demand. Not just Cox.


Eek. Okay that won't be my solution then. And I'm chatting with the same chat rep for like the 4th time now (he must love me).

This is what he last wrote:

"Thank you for verifying your information. I understand the commitment to this case [my name]. Although Cox is the only provider that has the ability to tell us what customers can get Hbo and what cant. They have agreed on a partnership with us and will give out the Hbo Go application to customers that pay for Hbo. Other providers such as Comcast and Verizon have not agreed on this kind of method through TiVo yet."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ginginlala said:


> Eek. Okay that won't be my solution then. And I'm chatting with the same chat rep for like the 4th time now (he must love me). This is what he last wrote: "Thank you for verifying your information. I understand the commitment to this case [my name]. Although Cox is the only provider that has the ability to tell us what customers can get Hbo and what cant. They have agreed on a partnership with us and will give out the Hbo Go application to customers that pay for Hbo. Other providers such as Comcast and Verizon have not agreed on this kind of method through TiVo yet."


In your next chat, send them a link to the HBO go page that lists the suppliers.


----------



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> In your next chat, send them a link to the HBO go page that lists the suppliers.


Actually did that. No joy. This is clearly some kind of training issue; the chat reps are united in refusing to acknowledge what is obviously reality. Not really their fault individually.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ginginlala said:


> Actually did that. No joy. This is clearly some kind of training issue; the chat reps are united in refusing to acknowledge what is obviously reality. Not really their fault individually.


When they get information that contradicts what they are told, they need to pass it up.

Telling you they are going to open a ticket to remove what is working from another system is outside their operational guidelines as well.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

ginginlala said:


> Actually did that. No joy. This is clearly some kind of training issue; the chat reps are united in refusing to acknowledge what is obviously reality. Not really their fault individually.


You can try the suggestions in the troubleshooting section of this post. Select app information tab.
https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/App_Information/HBO-GO

If that doesn't work then good luck with TiVo Support. Honestly from my experience with TiVo Support, if I was given a choice between talking to TiVo Support and having bamboo chutes driven under my finger nails I would gladly take the bamboo chutes option as it is far less painful.


----------

